# 3rd Quality Assurance PRP Application



## Don Charlie (8 mo ago)

I recieved an email from DHA Pretoria that my prp application is at 3rd quality assurance, been 4weeks now. Can someone pls explain the meaning to me. 
"
Good morning
The content of the email is note
The department will like to apologies for the delay in finalizing your application.
Kindly note your application is at 3rd quality assurance,


Colleagues pls

Regards


----------



## Don Charlie (8 mo ago)

TIES Immigration said:


> That means that your application is still processing, PR applications go through 9 stages of quality assurance - yours is currently still at the 3rd stage
> 
> .


Still far seemingly


----------

